

The Word "Douchebag" Seen Through the Lens of Google's Ngram Viewer  - philco
http://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=douchebag&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3

======
michaelochurch
So it appears that the slang originated with a fictional pimp, but really took
off in the 1960s with Selby's _Last Exit to Brooklyn_ (he'd later write
_Requiem for a Dream_ ). Fascinating stuff.

